# Cutting Pockets in Kaizen Foam



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

I've been cutting Kaizen Foam inserts for a Rigid Mobile Gear Cart, which are available for various types of tool and gear boxes from KaizenInserts.com. This particular box can hold up to 5 layers + one in the lid of the box. The layer I'm cutting in this video would be the third from the bottom, although I made a 1/4" MDF shelf about 4" off the bottom rather than use the bottom two foam layers. The layer above this one holds a laptop computer, mouse and HDMI/USB adapter. The top layer holds a Yamaha audio mixer and wireless microphone. I've used the box on a couple of occasions so far and all seems to work well.

https://vimeo.com/356179835/8f1680d764


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

It would be interesting to see the "finished" product. Having that ability would be great for outreach astronomy for transporting mounts, eyepieces, and so on.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty nice, Ed. You can probably cut it at 250 ipm with no issue, though. Which bit is that?

David


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

For those interested in cutting foam without a CNC.

I found that electric kitchen carving knives work great for this, and it is my #1 choice whenever faced with the need to cut foam plastic or rubber of just about any density. I once cut a foam mattress to fit around the bulkheads and hull shape in a small yacht, then made a fabric cover for it to match the shape. Foam inserts for tool boxes are easy to size with one of these knives too, but for the semi rigid plastic foam, like used by florists, I found that a hot wire cutter works much better. 

Charley


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

sreilly said:


> It would be interesting to see the "finished" product. Having that ability would be great for outreach astronomy for transporting mounts, eyepieces, and so on.


I'll be using the box tomorrow night and will take a few pics at that time. Will try to get them posted in the next few days.



difalkner said:


> Pretty nice, Ed. You can probably cut it at 250 ipm with no issue, though. Which bit is that?
> 
> David


You're probably right about cutting faster, but since this was the first time I've tried this material, I was being conservative. I think they recommend a maximum DOC of 4x tool diameter, and I was going much deeper than that with no problems; 2.25" on those end cuts. The bit used was Amana Tool 46566. 

Ed


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I was happy to see your post. A couple of years ago I made a post asking if any members had cut Kaizen on their cnc and didn't receive any replies. I need to make several pistols boxes and would like to use Kaizen with cutouts for the pistols.


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

MoHawk said:


> I was happy to see your post. A couple of years ago I made a post asking if any members had cut Kaizen on their cnc and didn't receive any replies. I need to make several pistols boxes and would like to use Kaizen with cutouts for the pistols.


It cuts easily on the CNC if you have the proper bit; downcut seems to work best. Also, cutting the profile of the pocket first, conventional milling, will help leave a clean edge provided you keep the foam from wrapping around the bit. You'll notice that happened several times in my video, but it was while the bit was away from the wall of the pocket. If it wraps like that near the wall, it can cause tearing and damage to the pocket wall. Don't ask how I know. lol

Ed


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

Here are some pics of the Rigid Mobile Gear Cart with the three layers of Kaizen Foam inserts + one layer in the top. The bottom picture includes one of the smaller Rigid cases designed to sit on top of the Gear Cart with latches on the side holding everything secure.


----------

